# Trial run in Yorkshire in August



## suly (May 21, 2006)

Hi there
We're following all the good advice on this site and hiring a van for a trial run. We want to head up to Yorkshire/perhaps Northumberland and would love more advice and helpful hints from all you experienced bods out there eg Campsite recommendations and perhaps more importantly some advice on whether booking (midweek in August) will be required. 

Part of the reason for wanting a motorhome is to have the flexibility of going as we please, but is this feasible in August? If we book a site in the morning will that be far enough ahead? I understand we may need to be a little flexible about where we end up and it may be impossible for coastal sites, but we prefer smaller, quieter sites anyway.

What do you think?

Thanks for any help

Su


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

121 yorkshire sites listed here Su most with phone No.s, If you see some that take your fancy then post the site name back up and someone will give their reccomendations on your choice, regards M&D 

link <click


----------



## Gasper (Apr 26, 2006)

*trial run*

Hi, Su,

We are quite new only been out two weekends so far, have a look www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/ just click on the map for the area you planning to go, there will be lists of camp sites, read the review to find the one that suit you most! that's how we found our second site and would like to go back again! I think most of site will accept one day booking except bank holiday weekend but I am not hundred percent sure for that, good luck!

Jean


----------



## Gasper (Apr 26, 2006)

*trial run*

don't know what happen, the website address is:
www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/


----------



## Gasper (Apr 26, 2006)

*one more try!*

Ooops! I think I am having a problem to post this address, one more try;

ukcampsite.co.uk then click the tap of site search


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi Su...we're just about to follow the same route - the first time for many years we've gone north. We have booked a set of sites in Derbyshire, Yorkshire and Northumberland. We don't book when we go to Europe ( which up until this year has always been in the school holidays) but we want to see particular places and to be as close as possible to them.

We've been surprised ( worried ?) by how many won't take us for one night - this in the first 2 weeks of July before schools break up -or are booked up. I'd much prefer to travel and stop where we find ourselves but it doesn't look like this is on in UK. 

I'd love someone who does it regularly to come along and tell me I'm wrong and we'd have no problems. With no aires in UK there is no fall back if a site can't take you
G


----------



## 96180 (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi su 
Our experiance is that yu will need to book - which as a you say is a shame as it takes away the flexibility 

You may be lucky but last year we tried to find a spot in the lakes for october half term and they were all booked - this was in August!

Uk campsite is excellent resource, we have used this for years but do not beleive everything you read - also look at Jollyinteresting.co.uk and Virtualtourist.com

Have you considered wild camping or at least a combination - you will have no problem finding a spot for the night up here in north yorkshire especially round scarborough and the moors - if you want some tips please ask 

One place i would recomend is vale of pickering site - they have baths! wood nook over skipton way is nice and for up near newcastle bobby shaftos 
Keilder water is well worth a visit but the midges will be out in force! Hadrians wall has lots to offer - Forbiden corner near leyburn is great! Flamingo land not bad - eden camp very good as are the museums in york

lots of nice returaunts round here too


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Maiden voyage*

Hi

My first trip last December was to www.hookshousefarm.co.uk

The lady that runs the place is lovely and welcoming and was more concerned at seeing us newcomers get settled rather than collecting the rent!

We are going back as soon as our van is back on the road.

Rapide561


----------



## suly (May 21, 2006)

Thanks for the replys thus far.

We have joined the C&CC club (mostly because they had a 'tent' box to tick as that is all we have at the moment) so will try CL's but haven't got the list yet. Other sites on the short list are Lady Cross Plantation, Egton Nr Whitby; Dunsten Hill or Bednell Bay near Alnwick; Speirs House Campsite, Cropton, Nr Pickering; and yes Rapide, Hook House Farm Campsite as you suggested. Oh, and Haltwhistle near Hadrian's Wall.

However, if as you suggest Grizzly, we need to book for 2 nights or more, our travelling will be very limited. It's a shame. When tent camping in previous years in Spain and France we've had no problems just turning up at a campsite (though we do try to get there by lunchtime). One of the reasons we want to abandon the tent(very big and a pain to put up and even worse to take down and pack up), is to have the ability to move on as we wish. Shame it doesn't sound like this is feasible school hols in England. Maybe this points to us needing the extra berth for wild camping, after all the point of the trial is to learn!

Thanks for the website links Mandy and Dave, Smose, and Jean, have bookmarked them.

I think wild camping is out this trip as our teenage son will be in a pup tent so I feel we need a little more security and a bit of grass.

Looks like we'll have to plump for a couple of sites in central locations and venture out from there.

Thanks again for all your help.

S


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

*Temp Holiday Sites*

As a ccc member, I often use THS. The current "Out&About" lists 27 which I think will fit your geographical desires and say "advance booking not necessary".

We have used some of these previously and always been impressed with the set-up - usually few facilities but inquisitive "hosts" who look after the site and ensure little disturbance. They also provide a mass of local knowledge.


----------



## captainking (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi we have been using campsites in the dales and whitby area also Barnard castle (doe park) most times all the ones we have phoned at short notice have been fully booked, we have and are going back this week end to Serenity in Hinderwell just north of Whitby its a nice campsite walking distance of Staithes & Runswick bay, nice quite site all the facilities for 12.50 inc hookup...we have been getting there late either Friday or saturday night and they have let us stay untill 7.30 sunday evening at no extra cost have stayed on a couple in the dales with nice walks.

capt'


----------



## suly (May 21, 2006)

It looks like I'd better plan an itinerary of bookings. Shame, but as this is a trial run, I don't want to risk landing up somewhere completely unsuitable because we couldn't get in anywhere better. We'll just have to rely on our imaginations for what full freedom-travel would be like away from school hols, or away from England anyway.

cap't

I'll have a look at Serenity in Hinderwell

H1GBV

Have just got all my 'material' from C&CC including the Out and about, so will have a look in there.

Thanks all


----------



## captainking (Jun 16, 2005)

Got back from Serenity last night had a nice time in Runswick bay quite not like the hussle and bussle of Whitby, we arrived at the campsite at 8pm saturday night we asked if it was ok to stay untill 7pm sunday like last time a fortnight ago, it must have been an off day although there were plenty of spaces we were told we could only stay untill 3pm sunday or pay another 12.50 so we had lunch and left so we stayed less than 24hrs. rules is rules ! we paid an extra £ 5.00 at another site once but basic price was £17.50 having said all that Hinderwell is nice and peacefull, and some nice cliff walks that are just across the road from the camp. 

Captain...have a nice time!


----------



## suly (May 21, 2006)

Thanks Capt, I think we will. A little nervous though, but I suppose that's to be expected. As long as they don't mind a quiet 15 year old, I think serenity will be on our list.

I'm quite excited, my Dad was from Yorkshire, so I'm heading back to my roots for the first time really (outside of a quick stop in York). Will let you know how we get on.

Again, thanks to all
Su


----------

